

New Camera Stabilizer Could Change Cinematography Forever - sindhiparsani
http://vimeo.com/63357898

======
reeses
Vincent Laforet has a great set of howtos on DSLR/HDSLR videography on his
site. He does great little videos of why some of the rail rigs are built the
way they are and gives some behind-the-scenes type work like this.

Even if you're an iPhone "filmmaker" (or PXL-2000) he and the people that he
links to on his blogroll are good for learning technique.

I'm "good" at still, portrait, and landscape photography with a rangefinder
camera. I recently started doing wildlife (bird) photography and videography
and had to learn a whole new set of equipment and techniques.

------
steverb
As the dad of an amateur film maker who is bugging me constantly to help him
acquire a Canon to shoot...this is awesome. Can't wait to share this with my
son.

It's amazing how much quality film making gear there is around the Canon
DSLRs. I suspect that the next generation of film makers will show some level
of disdain for the current big budget gear much like what happened with the
switch from main frames to personal computers.

